# Carver Transalpin 220



## MatsUrbutt (10. Juli 2020)

Hey ich bin Mtb Anfänger und brauche ein gutes Fahrrad. Ich habe nicht viel Geld zur verfügung und habe dieses Bike für 1200€ gefunden ist das Bike gut?


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2020)

Moin,
im Herstellerbereich wirst du darauf vermutlich weniger Rückmeldung bekommen, dafür gibt es die Abteilung "Kaufberatung". Dort gibt es auch einen Leitfaden welche Infos benötigt werden um dir weiterhelfen zu können. Wenn du den beachtest wirst dir sicherlich gut geholfen.

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

